# Pairing Bluetooth Devices



## dabig25

Has anyone had any luck pairing a bluetooth device to your Tivo 4K successfully? 

Remotes, Bluetooth Keyboard, Mouse or headphones?

I've tried multiple devices and haven't had any luck. Only device I've been able to pair was a set of headphones.


----------



## keithg1964

Have done a couple successfully. Seems to to pair first attempt. The key is to put the new device in pairing mode.


----------



## WOT Time

Rii I4 BT mini keyboard pairs ok


----------



## rpw44

dabig25 said:


> Has anyone had any luck pairing a bluetooth device to your Tivo 4K successfully?
> 
> Remotes, Bluetooth Keyboard, Mouse or headphones?
> 
> I've tried multiple devices and haven't had any luck. Only device I've been able to pair was a set of headphones.


. 
FAVOR: would you share the 'steps' you used to pair a set of 
bluetooth headphones with your TIVO Stream 4K
.
THANKS
.


----------



## Luna

rpw44 said:


> .
> FAVOR: would you share the 'steps' you used to pair a set of bluetooth headphones with your TIVO Stream 4K
> .
> THANKS
> .


Hey! So you're going to go to the Settings page (click the icon in top-right corner).

Then click on "Remotes & Accessories"

Make sure your bluetooth headphones are on and ready to pair.

Click "Add accessory" on your Tivo stream.

It will then search for your headphones. If/when it finds them the name will appear on the side of the screen. Click on it, and then follow the instructions to pair and confirm your device.


----------

